# Links > Tutorials >  Debian Tutorial

## ok_computer

Μαζεψα ότι υλικο σε tutorial υπαρχει για το Debian . Στη συνεχεια σκεφτομαι να σκαναρω ότι υπαρχει από το φορουμ με θεμα το αγαπητο Debian και να το οργανωσω λιγο παραπανω....

Ας πουμε ότι ειμαι καπου στο 70% στο να ολοκληρωσω με αυτό το tutorial με οτι εχω βαλει στοχο να εχει μεσα....

Το tutorial έχει γίνει με ειδικό πρόγραμμα help authoring ,έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να γίνει .chm ( το αρχείο βοηθείας των windows) ,pdf και html άμεσα..

Για την ώρα ,έχει τελειώσει το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της περιγραφής της εγκατάστασης, ενώ απομένει να μπουν διαφορές χρήσιμες εντολές και το DNS.

Όμως πιστεύω ότι είναι καλο να μαζευτουν καποια γνωστα προβληματα που εχουν εμφανιστεςι κατά καιρους και ότι mini-tutorial εχει πιασει το ματι σας.
Οποιος εχει υλικο ας το πει, δηλαδη!!!

Περιμενω γνωμες και εντυπωσεις αλλα και ενημερωση για ότι παραφωνια δειτε...

http://www.awmn.gr/tutorials/debian/

----------


## akef

Φταίει το σύστημά μου ή υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο pdf με την γραμματοσειρά και δεν μπορώ να δώ ελληνικά στο Linux-άκι μου????

----------


## xaotikos

Σε windows το βλέπω μια χαρά. Κάποια γράμματα έχουν πρόβλημα ή είναι τυπογραφικά λάθη (εμφανίζονται ως ΅ στο pdf)

btw αρκετά καλή δουλειά Βασίλη. Αν μπορείς να συμπεριλάβεις και τίποτα με τα γραφικά όπως πως μπαίνει γραφικό περιβάλλον, πως βγαίνει, πως μπορούμε να το ρυθμίζουμε να ξεκινάει σε console ή γραφικό περιβάλλον...
Γιατί οκ πέρα από router είναι ωραίο αν χρειαστεί να το δουλέψεις με γραφικά πχ για να δεις καμια σελίδα.

----------


## ok_computer

το αλλο αρχειο ειναι ενταξει;;;

Παντως το pdf εγω το βλεπω μια χαρα....
Κατεβαστε το πρωτα και μετα καντε open....
για να λες αρκετα καλη δουλεια ,xaotikos , σιγουρα υπαρχουν πραγματα που δεν βρισκεις σωστα.
Αν γινεται μπες στον κοπο να τα διατυπωσεις....

----------


## akef

> το αλλο αρχειο ειναι ενταξει;;;
> 
> Παντως το pdf εγω το βλεπω μια χαρα....
> Κατεβαστε το πρωτα και μετα καντε open....
> για να λες αρκετα καλη δουλεια ,xaotikos , σιγουρα υπαρχουν πραγματα που δεν βρισκεις σωστα.
> Αν γινεται μπες στον κοπο να τα διατυπωσεις....


Εγώ πρώτα το κατέβασα και μετά το άνοιξα. Αλλά δεν βλέπω τίποτα από ελληνικά. Το άλλο αρχείο δεν ασχολήθηκα καν.

----------


## pvas

Στο .chm στο To Do δείχνει Σκανδιναβικά...

----------


## xaotikos

> το αλλο αρχειο ειναι ενταξει;;;
> 
> Παντως το pdf εγω το βλεπω μια χαρα....
> Κατεβαστε το πρωτα και μετα καντε open....
> για να λες αρκετα καλη δουλεια ,xaotikos , σιγουρα υπαρχουν πραγματα που δεν βρισκεις σωστα.
> Αν γινεται μπες στον κοπο να τα διατυπωσεις....


Όχι δεν είδα κάτι μη σωστό. Δεν έχω εξάλλου και τις απαραίτητες γνώσεις σε linux για να το κρίνω  ::  
Σου είπα πιο πάνω τι θα μου άρεσε προσωπικά να μπει επιπλέον μιας και το συνάντησα όταν έφτιαχνα τον router μου.

----------


## ok_computer

> Στο .chm στο To Do δείχνει Σκανδιναβικά...


ειναι η μητρικη μου γλωσσα και επειδη ειναι η τελευταια σελιδα ξεσπαθωσα και τα εγραψα σε μια γλωσσα πιο κοντινη σε μενα....

----------


## ok_computer

υπαρχουν καποια προβληματακια στη γλωσσα και στο .chm....
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω ειναι αν σας αρεσε ως τροπο σκεψης συγγραφης tutorials.....

----------


## ok_computer

προσπαθω να ανεβασω ξανα το pdf αλλα ματαια.
Τι μπορει να φταιει;;;

Τα προβληματακια μπορει και να εχουν ξεπεραστει......

----------


## Belibem

Καταπληκτική δουλειά! 
Μια μικρή διόρθωση: έχω την εντύπωση ότι το νέο πακέτο awmn-router περιέχει και τα wireless-tools, hostap-utils. Παρακαλώ κάποιος να το επιβεβαιώσει

EDIT:
Επίσης θα ήθελα ακόμα να δώ αναλυτικότερες αναφορές στο static routing (που να περιλαμβάνουν και το σημαντικό θέμα AWMN και DSL) και στις ρυθμίσεις prism καρτών (που κατα γενική ομολογία είναι αρκετά διαδεδομένες στο AWMN)

----------


## ngia

Αν βρεις κάτι χρήσιμο στις σημειώσεις που ποτέ δεν αξιώθηκα να τελειώσω.

----------


## ok_computer

μπορω να πω οτι με καποιες προσθεσεις αλλα και με τις σημειωσεις του ngia ,το tutorial απογειωνεται....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Αν θέλεις να σου δόσω όλα τα screenshots που τράβηξα από το στήσιμο της taratsas (sarge), απλά το θέμα είναι οτι κι εγώ γράφω το debian tutorial 2 (όταν έχω χρόνο τεσπα) με βάση αυτά τα screenshots γι' αυτό και δεν ανταποκρήθικα και στο pm σου. Δεν το βρίσκω πρακτικό να υπάρχουν 2-3 tutorials για το ίδιο θέμα.

----------


## ok_computer

Αυτο ειναι πολυ καλο νεο!!!

Αρχικα θα θελα τη γνωμη σου για τη δομη του tutorial. Πιστευω οτι υπαρχει μια αλληνοσυμπληρωση αφου εγω το μονο που εχω κανει ειναι το εξηγω λιγο καλυτερα μεσα απο το ελληνικο tutorial αλλα και να βελτιωνω τη δομη....
Εξαλλου το ενα δεν αποκλειει το αλλο . Μπορουν να συγχωνευθουν....
Μπορει να γινει ενα κομματι woody ,ενα sarge....

----------


## Mick Flemm

Καλύτερα να σπάσει, άσε το setup σε εμένα κι ανέλαβε τα υπόλοιπα...

----------


## ok_computer

Οταν εννοεις να σπασει;
Να ειναι δυο ξεχωριστα project;

Μηπως το εχω μεταφερει καπως παραμορφωμενο απο το δικο σου project;;

----------


## nodas

καλο θα ηταν να γινει σε sarge ειναι ενα απο τα πιο ευκολα στο στησιμο linux

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον ειναι on-line!!!!

Μπορειτε να το χαρειτε στο

http://www.awmn.gr/tutorials/debian/

ευχαριστω τη Jismy γιατι χωρις αυτη θα ηταν ακομα στα χαρτια το tutorial...

----------


## xaotikos

Μεγιές!
Η πρώτη σελίδα έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα:
[quote]The requested URL /tutorials/debian/

----------


## ok_computer

πρεπει να διορθωθηκε....
τα οματατα των σελιδων ηταν στα ελληνικα για αυτο πρεπει να υπηρχε ασυμβατοτητα...

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον κανα σχολιο;
τιποτα αλλο που θα θελατε να δειτε εκτος απο τα windowsx;

----------


## ok_computer

λοιπον σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω το robo-help....

http://www.awmn.gr/tutorials/debian/Fla ... n-Beta.htm

πως σας φαινεται το interface ;

ειναι λιγο βαρυ μου φαινεται....

( δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα,μονο να δειτε το interface)

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ωραίο είναι (όμορφο δλδ. αλλά όντως πολύ βαρύ και δύσχρηστο για κάποιον που δεν έχει Flash (σκέψου τα παιδιά με OpenBSD...) Τουλάχιστον τα menus άλαξέ τα, υπάρχουν σε javascript αντίστοιχα menus.

BTW δες το pm

----------


## Cha0s

> λοιπον σκεφτομαι να χρησιμοποιησω το robo-help....
> 
> http://www.awmn.gr/tutorials/debian/Fla ... n-Beta.htm
> 
> πως σας φαινεται το interface ;
> 
> ειναι λιγο βαρυ μου φαινεται....
> 
> ( δεν εχει τιποτα μεσα,μονο να δειτε το interface)


Με DSL άργησε να φορτώσει.

Βγάλε τα frames και δούλεψε καθαρά με tables καλύτερα...
Με σωστή δομή της HTML θα φορτώνει πολύ γρήγορα.

----------


## koki

με Opera στο OSX δε δούλεψε, με Safari (Konqueror based) δούλεψε, αργά. Mε Camino (Safari+Mozilla φαντάσου) δε δούλεψε.

Δεν κάνεις κάτι πιο λιτό και λειτουργικό?  ::

----------


## ShadowCaster

Mε firefox δουλεύει μια χαρά win-linux.

----------


## ok_computer

μα σε μενα απο το σκληρο μου δουλευει μια χαρα και γρηγορα....

 ::   ::   ::   ::  
καλα μαλλον τοτε θα βαλω το html ,αν και ο hοbbit ειχε μια γαματη ιδεα οπου μπορουμε να βαλουμε τα tuts σε e-learning database.

Μου ειχε γραψει:

"Επίσης άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον εργαλείο είναι το moodle το οποίο είναι free open source CMS"

Μιλαμε για αλλο επιπεδο γνωσης.
Οι ορισμοι βγαινουν σε pop-up , αμφιδρομο, γενικοτερα οτι καλυτερο εχω δει.
Παιζει σε php.....(δε εχω ιδεα)


Ιδωμεν....

----------


## ok_computer

παντως μου φανηκε απιστευτο που το τσεκαραν 4 ατομα να μου πουν τη γνωμη τους...
οσοι ενδιαφερεστε ριξτε ενα pm για το τι εντολες θα θελατε να δειτε στο tut....

----------


## Cha0s

```
rm -rf /
```

Η πιο σημαντική, και μετά βάζεις το CD του Fedora και ξεκινάς την κανονική εγκατάσταση του Linux  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

ρε εδώ μέσα έχουν όλοι γνώμη για όλα  ::  τι περίμενες? είμεθα επαγγελματίες, φίλτατε!

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά ας ρώταγε την γνώμη στο Freestuff...

Για να πάρεις εκεί καλή γνώμη πρέπει να κάνεις παπάδες!

Είναι υψηλός ο πήχης  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

σποντα ο δικος σου.....

 ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Για το rm -rf / ή για το Freestuff;  ::   ::

----------


## ok_computer

δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοδιαλεξω...
Πανωτως εχω καταλαβει οτι το fedora ειναι αλλη φαση...
αλλες εντολες , αλλα προγραμματα, αλλα εχει καλη υποστηριξη...
οι φιλοι μου οι δικτυαδες παιζουν για αυτο το λογο με fedora....

----------


## socrates

> μα σε μενα απο το σκληρο μου δουλευει μια χαρα και γρηγορα....
> 
>     
> καλα μαλλον τοτε θα βαλω το html ,αν και ο hοbbit ειχε μια γαματη ιδεα οπου μπορουμε να βαλουμε τα tuts σε e-learning database.
> 
> Μου ειχε γραψει:
> 
> "Επίσης άλλο ένα ενδιαφέρον εργαλείο είναι το moodle το οποίο είναι free open source CMS"
> 
> ...


Κοίτα, πάνω από όλα πρέπει να φτιαχτεί το περιεχόμενο, το οποίο πρέπει να είναι καλογραμμένο και να έχει τέτοια οργάνωση ώστε να φαίνονται καθαρά τα objectives του.

Άσχετα με το περιτύλιγμα αυτή είναι η ουσία και το δύσκολο κομμάτι. Σημαντικό είναι να ληφθούν υπόψη οι ηλεκτρονικοί περιορισμοι, όταν το περνάς σε web sites. (Πχ δεν μπορείς να πάρεις ένα βιβλίο και να το μεταφέρεις αυτούσιο σε site, πρέπει να το διαμορφώσεις πρώτα σύμφωνα με διάφορους κανόνες που σου επιβάλουν τα ηλεκτρονικά μέσα)

Το moodle που σου πρότεινα, σου δίνει το αμέσως επόμενο σημαντικό στοιχείο που είναι το collaboration. Είναι ένα εργαλείο σε php (free και open) για δημιουργούς αλλά και χρήστες των tutorials.

Θέλει δουλεια ένα τέτοιο project! Αλλά γνώμη μου είναι ότι αξίζει να δοκιμαστεί. Εγώ προτίθεμαι να βοηθήσω όσο μπορώ σε ένα τέτοιο project.

Προς το παρόν γράψτε tutorials έστω και σε απλή μορφή. Όσο περισσότερα τόσο το καλύτερο.

----------


## Cha0s

> δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοδιαλεξω...
> Πανωτως εχω καταλαβει οτι το fedora ειναι αλλη φαση...
> αλλες εντολες , αλλα προγραμματα, αλλα εχει καλη υποστηριξη...
> οι φιλοι μου οι δικτυαδες παιζουν για αυτο το λογο με fedora....


Δεν έχει άλλες εντολές.

Άλλα utilities έχει.

Όπως στο debian είναι το apt-get για να διαχειρίζεσαι τα πακέτα, στο RedHat/Fedora είναι το yum ή το up2date.

Οι βασικές εντολές του linux είναι παντού ίδιες.

Τα utilities αλλάζουν.

----------


## ok_computer

επειδη η μεταφορα απο το ενα στο αλλο ειναι χρονοβορα, δεν ξεκιναμε ταυτοχρονα να δουμε τι παιζει;
Εξαλλου το πως θα ορισεις ενα tutorial εχει σημασια και πως οριζεις τη δομη του....
Δηλαδη σε ενα pdf ξεκινας να ξετυλιγεις ενα κουβαρι αφου η αναγνωση ειναι γραμμικη....

Υποθετω οτι με ενα αλλο εργαλειο αυτο δεν ειναι αναγκαιο....

----------


## ShadowCaster

> δεν ξερω τι να πρωτοδιαλεξω...
> Πανωτως εχω καταλαβει οτι το fedora ειναι αλλη φαση...
> *αλλες εντολες , αλλα προγραμματα,* αλλα εχει καλη υποστηριξη...
> οι φιλοι μου οι δικτυαδες παιζουν για αυτο το λογο με fedora....


Μια διόρθωση καμία διανομή δεν έχει άλλες εντολές και προγράμματα (κανα driver και κανα script μπορεί), κάθε διανομή έχει πάρει τα sources από τους δημιουργούς του εκάτοστε προγράμματος - driver και τα έχει κάνει compile και τα προσφέρει σε binary μορφη στα CD. Εάν θες ένα πρόγραμμα που είδεσ κάπου αλλού κάντο compile !!! Αυτό δεν ισχύει για το debian μόνο αλλά και για κάθε linuxaki.

Αυτά...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## akef

Διαβάζοντας το tutorial μπερδεύτικά λίγο στο πως πρέπει να στήσω την quagga. Κι εξηγούμαι: 




> ·	Αλλάζετε την γραμμή 
> 
> 
> bgp router-id 10.0.0.1
> 
> ώστε να έχει την IP του router σας.


Εδώ πρέπει λίγο να ξεκαθαριστεί πια IP βάζουμε;;; Αν έχουμε 2 ΒΒ links με IP των απέναντι κόμβων +1 interface για το τοπικό δίκτυο. Έχουμε 3 IP στο ίδιο μηχάνημα. 

Για να γίνει πιο κατανοητή η απορία μου, αν έχουμε 

192.168.0.4 eth0 lan
10.14.148.251 wlan0 BB
10.69.214.1 eth1 AP

και μου έχει αποδοθεί το 10.69.214.0/24

ποια IP βάζουμε στην bgp router-id ????

----------


## Cha0s

Συνήθως βάζουμε την ip που έχουμε στο eth που πάει για το lan μας.


Αλλά εσύ γιατί έχεις 192.168.0.4 eth0 lan ;

Ποιος ο λόγος που μπλέκεις τα 192.168.x.x με τα 10.x.x.x;

Αφού είπες σου έχει αποδωθεί ολόκληρο c-class γιατί να μπλέξεις με NAT;

Anyway νομίζω μπορείς να βάλεις όποια ip θες αρκεί να είναι από το C-class σου και να είναι πάνω σε κάποιο interface του router σου.

----------


## Achille

> Anyway νομίζω μπορείς να βάλεις όποια ip θες αρκεί να είναι από το C-class σου και να είναι πάνω σε κάποιο interface του router σου.


Ακριβώς.

----------


## akef

> Αφού είπες σου έχει αποδωθεί ολόκληρο c-class γιατί να μπλέξεις με NAT;


Κατ' αρχήν λόγω συνήθειας με βολεύει να παίζω με 192.168.χ.χ. χώρις να κάθομαι να ψάχνω και να με ενδιαφέρει μήπως βάλω κανά 10. που δεν πρέπει ή που χρησιμοποιείται. Και δεύτερον για λόγους ασφαλείας. Μπορεί να είμαστε ένα open δίκτυο δεν σταματάμε όμως να έχουμε μηχανήματα τα οποία δεν θέλουμε να φαίνονται στο δίκτυο (για 1002 λόγους).

----------


## ok_computer

εκανα μια μεγαλη αναβαθμιση στο tutorial .
Το περιεχομενο εχει αυξηθει και παιρνει ενα πολυ μεγαλο ποσοστο απο τη τελικη του μορφη...

Ακομα χρειαζεται αρκετη δουλεια ομως.....
ριξτε μια ματια....

----------


## ok_computer

μιλαμε για 111 σελιδες!!!!!

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν σε προλαβαίνουμε ...
εκεί που είχα εκτυπώσει τις 65 σελίδες και τις μελετούσα το ΣΚ για να προσφέρω και εγώ την όποια δυνατή βοήθεια με πιθανές διορθώσεις ή προσθήκες μας λες ότι ο όγκος ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΤΗΚΕ!!!  ::  
Μπράβο συνέχισε έτσι , να δω πότε θα βρω χρόνο για να διαβασω το καινούριο....  ::

----------


## ok_computer

και που σαι ακομη!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

Παντως οποιο σχολιο υπαρχει ειναι για τη βελτιωση του tutorial...
ακομα και ενα απλο "μου αρεσε" ή κατι μικρο που δεν καταλαβατε, ή ακομα ενα αρνητικο σχολιο, να καρφωσετε λαθη σε καθε επιπεδο (γνωστικο,νοηματικο,ορθογραφικο) με βαζουν ακομα στο τριπακι να το βελτιωσω....

Αυτο που δεν μου αρεσει ειναι να γραφω κατι και απο κατω νεκρα....

----------


## Mick Flemm

με εκείνα τα screenshots που σου έστειλα από το installation του sarge έκανες τιποτα ?

----------


## ok_computer

παιδια συγνωμη αλλα ημουν Ιραν και ετοιμαζα και το ταξιδι πολυ καιρο ( διαβασμα, ψαξιμο,βιζες, ιστορικες αναζητησεις, ) + 2 εβδομαδες + Τουρκια να δω φιλους+ να παω εκει....
Θα μπω παλι στους ρυθμους σιγα σιγα γιατι τα εχω βρει βουνο παλι πισω...

----------

